
With Only 44 CS Grads, Is Harvey Mudd's CS Program's Success a Tad Overhyped? - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/6642703/with-only-44-cs-grads-is-harvey-mudds-cs-programs-success-a-tad-overhyped
======
adpoe
There are only 807 undergrads[1] at Harvey Mudd (which of course is an
excellent school).

So that's still a sizable portion of their undergrad students -- even though
from such a small sample, it's very hard to tell whether what they are doing
would scale.

Also worth noting -- Harvey Mudd is focused on Science and Engineering, so
students who pick HM would likely be more predisposed to picking a major like
CS, anyway.

But still, an increase is an increase, and they're not out of line to cite
those numbers, IMO, they're accurate.

\-- [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Mudd_College](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Mudd_College)

~~~
Hydraulix989
An inordinate amount of the college spam emails I received after getting a top
score on the SAT while I was in high school were from HM (and a few other
schools like Colorado School of Mines and Drexel). It was actually a turn-off.

------
msingle
It's been a while since I checked the numbers but Harvey Mudd alumni are the
most likely to get terminal degrees of any school in the world, meaning this
CS program will punch far above its weight as far as future
professors/researchers go.

------
j7n
Harvey Mudd students seem to only have 9 actual majors to choose from, vs 100+
at some other colleges.

[https://www.hmc.edu/academics/](https://www.hmc.edu/academics/)

------
harry8
Zawinski rule on headlines ending in a question mark:

Respond "No." Move on.

~~~
qohen
s/Zawinski/Betteridge/

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

